# Which amber teething necklace did you like best?



## Jewels06 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm trying to find the best Mother/LO package for the best deal and wondered what everyone else used. I hear that the nuggets aren't as good b/c they're jagged and small but that's pretty much all I know. TIA!


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Relynn (Aug 18, 2006)

I got some from Always in Fashion and Inspired by Finn. They were OK, but my favorite was the matching mother and baby set from Amber Artisans.
http://www.amberartisans.com/baamformoman1.html
HTH
Rebecca


----------



## Jewels06 (Mar 22, 2010)

Bump


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Relynn* 
I got some from Always in Fashion and Inspired by Finn. They were OK, but my favorite was the matching mother and baby set from Amber Artisans.
http://www.amberartisans.com/baamformoman1.html
HTH
Rebecca


i also have an amber artisans necklace for my lo. i really like it. it is nice to touch, seems to work real good, and looks good too. would like to get a mom/lo set as well.


----------



## Knitting Mama (Jan 24, 2010)

I won one from Inspired by Finn. The beads are not totally round but neither are they sharp and jagged. Cecilia's wearing it already even though she's only 2 months old, because shes's exhibiting a ton of pre-teething signs-- drooly, fussier than usual, running her gums over my nipples, eating her hands constantly, etc. I hope it helps!


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

I really love our jewelry form Inspired by Finn. We have a necklace for my oldest, a anklet for my youngest and a bracelet for me. We have had them a couple months. I have bad carpel tunnel and it has taken my pain away! My oldest has stomach issue and it has helped that. My youngest I got hers because they are just too darn cute!
http://i896.photobucket.com/albums/a...9/blog1043.jpg
Ours have odd shaped beads, but I think that adds to the character and they are nice and smooth. Her customer service is awesome as well!

Thats a picture of the anklet on my DD2.


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

We bought a green & black amber necklace from
www.hip-green-baby.com and we







it.


----------



## americajane (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm new to all of this---don't you worry about your baby choking on this?


----------



## Gray's Mommy (Jul 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *americajane* 
I'm new to all of this---don't you worry about your baby choking on this?

In our necklace, each piece of amber is hand knotted. This means that if baby breaks the necklace, I should only loose one or two pieces of amber. We take it off for extended sleeping times and when we are in the pool. Otherwise, it just stays on. The necklace is short, so it isn't long enough to get twisted or anything.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

Another vote for Inspired by Finn! I actually didn't use an amber necklace for DS but I use one for myself for neck pain, (plus it's pretty!).


----------



## Jewels06 (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm also wondering if anyone could tell me why they shouldn't sleep with the necklace on. I've known a couple Mommas that leave it on all the time - and I was hoping to get a remedy that would help him sleep better, the hylands don't seem to be working. Thanks!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

i got mine off ebay for $10 shipped and am really happy with it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tiana (Mar 31, 2007)

We have this one from Inspired by Finn for DS. I really like it, and I think it helps him. He certainly hasn't had the kind of issues with teething that my DD had. I bought it when he was rather young (around 3 months) as he was starting to show signs of teething, plus to get him used to wearing it. While he's completely obsessed with other people's jewellery, he leaves his alone. A friend recommended that site after getting a necklace for her son, and she really loves his as well.


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Baltic Amber Creations is fantastic. I've had Inspired by Finn and another one I bought off craigslist but I just really love hers. She does raw necklaces and magnetic clasps which I love. And she seriously has the best customer service. My baby was in horrible pain and even though we're across the country she shipped and had it to me in 3 days!!!


----------



## angiepearl (Dec 9, 2010)

I realize this is really long but please read if you are considering using an amber teething necklace!

Hi mamas- I have a 6 mo dd who's been using an amber teething necklace for about a month now. She hasn't had any problems with it (I also am not sure if it's really helping at all). But yesterday she took a nap on my legs (she fell asleep there when she was very cranky and I was not about to move her) and her teething necklace was pressed against my leg because she didn't have a shirt on and my shorts left my leg exposed by my knee. Anyway, I didn't notice anything until I was going to bed last night and saw that I had several red bumps, about the size of mosquito bites all in a line near my knee. I thought it was weird because they were too regularly spaced to be bug bites or anything like that but I didn't think much about it because they weren't bothering me. Then, today they started hurting whenever my dress would brush against them. And tonight they each formed a little blister in the center of the bump and they are very painful, constantly!

Apparently I have an allergy to Baltic amber. From what I can tell by searching on line this is rare- but since I am not prone to allergies I never would've guessed that I would have this reaction. I am SO very grateful that this happened to me rather than my sweet little baby girl. But thinking of the possibility of it happening to her made me feel that I have to warn other mamas about this! I had a hard time deciding whether or not to try out this teething necklace and in the end thought, "well, what can it hurt?" If I had realized this was possible, I definitely would have wanted to know so I'm just letting you know so you can make your own informed decision.

I'm attaching a pic- I apologize that it isn't great but it gives you an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## akimball (Aug 22, 2011)

WOW!

I guess there is always a chance of an allergy when one has never used something before...I'm sorry this happened to you!

I have a few friends who are allergic to metal. They have to put clear nail polish on earring posts and use ceramic knives.

I have one from INspired by Finn for my little guy and we had one from Nova Naturals for our first born. The Nova one was too long for an infant, but didn't know that at the time and our son chewed ON the beads...cracking up three of them. We took it off after that...

I knew better with #2 and he has the Finn one and it's WONDERFUL and fits like a choker.

I think it really does help and thankfully, no reactions or problems here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *angiepearl*
> 
> I realize this is really long but please read if you are considering using an amber teething necklace!
> 
> ...


----------



## Megmoira (Apr 1, 2012)

Could someone explain this to me? Are the necklaces for chewing on?


----------

